# DIY wiper linkage repair



## anniika (Sep 29, 2007)

The windshield wipers on my 98 Sentra stopped working a couple weeks ago and I finally had a chance to take a look at the wiper assembly today. The wiper motor is fine, but the bushings on the wiper linkage are worn and the linkage had come disconnected. I reconnected it, and things are working fine now, but I know they won't stay that way long and went looking here for a more permanent fix.

I found a few responses to someone else's question about a fix for a wiper linkage with bad/old bushings that said they had "drilled a hole in the top piece (socket) and ran a screw through it and tapped it into the knuckle underneath to form a pivot point." I would like to employ this technique to fix my worn bushing problem, but I'm going to have to ask my Dad to help me, since he's the one with the real drill (I just have a dremel), and I know he's going to want me to carefully explain the procedure I have in mind. 

I was wondering if anyone who fully grasps the technique these people used (http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/157691-wiper-linkage-keeps-popping-off.html) could spell things out a little for me. It's pretty straightforward, but I am wondering about specifics: What size screw should I use? Do I use an actual tap, or do I just drill the screw into the knuckle joint a little? Are there any other tips, pointers or things I should watch out for? 

Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!

 Annika


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, there was a recall for 95-98 Sentras/200SX's for the wipers (Campaign 98V-093). First thing I would do is contact a Nissan dealer or Nissan customer service hotline and see if the recall has been done. If they'll correct the problem under the recall, that would be the best option. There really should be no need to drill holes and install screws. Usually, replacing the wiper link fixes this issue and they're not real expensive. The issue that caused the recall was water was entering the wiper pivot and wearing out the joint. The fix was a foam seal that acts as a dam to keep water out. Pivots and links were replaced according to the service procedure require. If you replace the link and the pivot is badly worn, you could still have issues, so it would be a good idea to inspect the pivot for rust or wear. If they won't cover it under the recall, these are the parts: 
66853-0M025 foam seal
28850-4B000 pivot assy.
28841-4B000 Passenger link
28842-4B000 Driver's link

For proper placement of the seal, refer to a copy of Nissan TSB# NTB98-069.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes of course it is best to fix it the right way, but I gave the drill/screw thing a try to get me by until I could buy the right parts (and wait until spring). It never failed again after I did this, so I didn't go after the parts and still working to this day. The principle is this drill a big enough hole in the top socket so a small screw (not the head) can pass through. I drilled a small starter hole in the inner knuckle so I could get the screw started. I drilled the top hole while the knuckle was apart, and drilled the smaller hole while the joint was together to make sure everything lined up. Make sure the holes are centered in the knuckle since that will be the pivot point. put the screw through the top and screw it in to the inner knuckle. don't tighten too tight, but tight enough to keep the joint together. I tried not to use my wipers huge amounts (used Rain-X), but like I said, lasted 4+ years. The joint does not really rely on a ball/socket type movement with the arm moving through more than one dimension, so this fixed pivot works. It just has to rotate around the single point.


----------



## anniika (Sep 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks, PTXer and smj999smj -- really, really helpful info and good advice.

I am going to give PTXer's method a shot because the nearest Nissan dealer is 27 miles from my house, and since I work and go to school in the opposite direction, there's no way I could run it over on my lunch break. Maybe if I'd jumped on it two weeks ago when it first happened and tried to get an appt. between Xmas and the New Year's, but as it is, if I don't get it fixed this weekend, I'll be in between a rock and a hard place in terms of having my windshield wipers give out in winter weather driving and finding time in my schedule to be without a car.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Post some pic's if you get a chance...and if the fix works out for ya.
I've got a '97 Sentra and a '98 200SX. Both my wipers work just fine...for now. Could be handy info to have for the future.


----------



## VG30yota (Jan 7, 2011)

This looks like it is a problem on most nissan models, however the parts are cheap to fix. 
$14 for linkage arm w/ ball sockets pressed in. (from nissan dealer)
Might want to replace seals at the same time ($4 each)


----------



## Mel18 (Sep 17, 2015)

At this point (2015) the parts don't seem to be available.... anywhere. Looking for the linkage for an 87 Pulsar, WITH the bushings. (88-90 might work, too) Any help is appreciated!


----------

